# quotes out of order



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

On the *Things went rather downhill rather quickly after I talked to you last night...* 
From post 129 on the quotes are all wrong as to who they are attributed to. 129 seems to have a bad quote tag but they go from there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I just got done fixing the mismatched quotes. Basically some posters were adding, removing and splitting quote brackets. It took a while to clean up manually as there is no automatic, or software based, way to do this.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Is there something l do in the future to not do this again?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilted 1 said:


> Is there something l do in the future to not do this again?


Look at the attached file. I'll use it to discuss.

The file shows what this post looks like in the editor: 

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/copin...-i-talked-you-last-night-10.html#post19950623

The post has two quotes quoted (enclosed in quote tags)

Quotes are enclosed in quote tags. Both tags are required. *1a* is the start of a quote, *1b* closes that quote. Every quote is structured this way.

Quotes can be embedded. If you look at the attached image, quote for *Tilted 1* is embedded in the quote by *3Xnocharm*. Note the structure of the embedder quotes. Note that the tags for quote *2a/2b* is completely within the quote *1a/1b*.

In some of the quotes that I fixed, the end tag was missing so the quotes were not formed right. Another thing I noted is that quotes had the wrong names on them. The only way that could have happened is if you tried to edit the quotes. Maybe you tried to embed them by hand? If you do this, just make sure that you use both the open and end quote tags. And make sure that you put the right user name and post number on each quote.

Also not that the opening tag for a quote has a user's name and a number. The user's name I the name of the poster who made that post. The number is the database number/index of that quote.

Also, take a look at the item *#3* in the image. Note that thing that looks like a down arrow. If you click on that, it will take you to post that is quoted. It does this by using the number in the opening quote tag.

Does that help?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, l think l get it, l was trying to single out a phrase when l possibly accidentally removed a quote bar.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilted 1 said:


> Yes, l think l get it, l was trying to single out a phrase when l possibly accidentally removed a quote bar.


It's very easy to do. 

You can break up a quote into blocks why adding the quote tags around each block. I do that often so that I can address specific points in a post.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Don't know if this is a site issue or people editing the markup incorrectly, but posts #54 and #56 in thread "Cheap People" have messed up quote features.


----------

